# Tools for a Newbie



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been looking at the Vario and the Aeropress as my starting kit but cannot decide which one to make the plunge for. Could anyone with experience of the both shed any light or give me any pointers etc to which is the better of the two or possibly any other. Thank you


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The Vario is a grinder, and the aeropress is a brewer.

What is it you're looking for?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm guessing the question was meant to ask between Hario (V60?) & Aeropress?

If you want to hit the ground running, or jogging at least, I'd say Aeropress, or even a French press/cafetiere. Most folks seem to ignore the Aeropress box instructions and use it as a steep brewer, making the desired amount of coffee in one hit, rather than making a concentrate to later dilute.

You can get great results with the Hario V60, but until you have sorted grind, dose & volumes, pouring kettle & settled on a technique you might struggle with hitting a good strike rate.

Whatever brewer you settle on, some scales (1000g/0.1g min?) for weighing grinds & water are pretty much essential.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NorvernAdam said:


> I have been looking at the Vario and the Aeropress as my starting kit but cannot decide which one to make the plunge for. Could anyone with experience of the both shed any light or give me any pointers etc to which is the better of the two or possibly any other. Thank you


If you're thinking of getting an Aeropress, worth thinking about a stainless steel filter. Not cheap at £12.00 but it makes a noticeable difference. I'm still experimenting with mine using light and more darker roasts. Would describe the taste with the filter as bringing out more higher notes which I would describe as 'brighter'. Their are two to chose from - fine and coarse. I would recommend the finer one.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd say aeropress out of the 2 to be honest, and get a cheap hand grinder like a Hario or Porlex to go with it.

You can make some amazing coffee with that setup and some freshly roasted beans


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeropress + Porlex


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry yes I meant the Hario not Vario, thats the stupid autocomplete on my phone







Thank you all for your recommendations and advise I really appreciate it and I have purchased the Aeropress (w/ stainless steel fine disk filter) and the Porlex hand grinder


----------

